# Circular Saw problem.



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was changing the blade on my absolute favorite Circular Saw for making fine plywood cuts and I discovered the blade has been scraping the side of the guard. I thought I would take it apart and see if II can shim it up with a washer or something when I noticed a little end play in the shaft.

How much end play can I have and is there a proper shim that I should be using?

It’s a Porter Cable model 386-1, type two if that's any help.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

There should be no play in the arbor..........sounds like bearings.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> There should be no play in the arbor..........sounds like bearings.


Oh boy, I was afraid of that. I'll have to check to see if I can replace them. I just like the feel of this saw and the solid aluminum base


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I put a spacer in and finished my cutting. It seemed to cut all right but was a little nosier than normal. I think it might have been the washer. I now have to decide if I’m going to buy a new saw or try to fix this one. 

What upsets me the most is I just sold a Rockwell Circular Saw to a coworker for $50 last year. I can’t remember what it was now but top hat, top cut or something top comes to mind. It actually was also a good saw. I bought it in the 70s.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd try to save that beauty! Bearings are not hard to replace. PC repair facilities, or Mc Master Carr should be able to sell you the correct bearings.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you decide to go new, here is what I used 8hrs. a day year round for three yrs.

I still use it quite often in my shop.

Excellent table.........Stays true and wont bend or warp........I've droped it 2 storys!

Amazon.com: Bosch CS20 15 Amp 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw with Direct&#133;


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys
It really has been a long time since I’ve bought saw. I have quite a few of them. My main framing saw is a Rockwell worm drive that I’ve had since ’75. I also have an old Craftsman 4” panel saw that belonged to my dad. I still use it but I’m not sure if I can buy a blade for it anymore. At least I could not find one the last time I looked.
Oh never mind, I just remembered I also have a Dewalt 18 volt saw that came in a 4-Tool Combo Kit. It was on clearance at Lowes, but I never even used the circular saw. I was more interested in the 18V cordless hammer drill and reciprocating saw that I use all the time. I just might put in a blade today and give it a try.
I think I am going try and get new Bearings for my Porter Cable, because I really do like this saw.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Craftsman sells 4 1/2" blades, those might fit.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Craftsman sells 4 1/2" blades, those might fit.


 My memory’s not so good anymore and it was a while back, but I think I did buy the 4 ½” blade and it didn’t fit. At the time I needed to cut out some paneling in the ceiling of a camper to repair some water damage without removing the cabinets. I was in a rush so I ended up buying a 12 volt 3 ½” Bosh panel saw just to get the job done.

Well I got the job done, but I got to say that Bosh had to be the worst saw I ever used. It had no power. I could grab the blade between my fingers while it was turning and stop it cold. It was that experience that preventing me from ever putting a blade on my 18V DeWalt Circular Saw.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> My memory’s not so good anymore and it was a while back, but I think I did buy the 4 ½” blade and it didn’t fit. At the time I needed to cut out some paneling in the ceiling of a camper to repair some water damage without removing the cabinets. I was in a rush so I ended up buying a 12 volt 3 ½” Bosh panel saw just to get the job done.
> 
> Well I got the job done, but I got to say that Bosh had to be the worst saw I ever used. It had no power. *I could grab the blade between my fingers while it was turning and stop it cold.*  It was that experience that preventing me from ever putting a blade on my 18V DeWalt Circular Saw.


??????


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Old Skhool said:


> ??????


Yep, its true. It was more like a toy and took forever just to cut a 3x4 hole in 1/8" plywood. :yes:


----------

